# Anatolian questions...



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am planning on getting an anatolian pup and have been doing my homework. I have a few questions though that I havenot found the answers to and am hoping someone can give me some insite:

My biggest fear is the 2 lane state highway in front of our place that can be pretty busy. While I plan on having the dog inside the woven wire fencing with the goats, I'm worried that if it were to get out, it may end up on the road. What would be the best way to make the dog aware of this danger?

I've also seen reference to teaching the dog not to jump the fence. How is this done?

Lastly, for now, I read that some dogs stop at their property boundry while others ignore it and keep expanding their territory. Is this an individual thing? We are surrounded by 100's of wooded acres with plenty of resident 'yotes, wolves, and black bear.

Thanks for any advice! I'm not new to dogs, but I am to LGD's and I want to make sure I'm prepared to do this right.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Woven wire is a great start, but I also topped my woven wire with a strand of electric and used a secod strand inside about 18" high. My Anatolians learned really young that if you try to dig out or if you put your paws on top of the fence, you get zapped. Now they are a year olf and fully respect hot wire. They won't even challange the 3strands that separate the pasture.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We just use electric invisible fence with the collars. They don't go over or dig under. Change the batteries the first of every month when you give heartworm preventative and put on flea stuff.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

mekasmom said:


> We just use electric invisible fence with the collars. They don't go over or dig under. Change the batteries the first of every month when you give heartworm preventative and put on flea stuff.


Great idea! I already have one installed for my other dogs. Expanding it around another parameter would be easy.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I have had Kangals for over 8 years, and live 300 foot from a highway. 
I have had anywhere from 1-3 uncontained Kangals or Boz at all times.

My other dogs are in the pasture with the sheep and cows, with an electric wire to prevent them getting out.

I have never had a dog get hit on the road, as they seem to be intelligent enough to know how to watch for traffic, and do not roam much.

Good Luck


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

We have 4" woven wire. Unbeknownst to us, one dog was jumping fence. Everytime I looked outside he was always exactly where he was suppose to be.
One day a neighbor dog was in our yard off leash but owner near. We werent home when this happened but Dep flew over fence & ripped him up pretty good.
We added cattle panels around outside perimeter to raise it.

.


----------

